# The Fastest Spitfire Ever!!



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2009)

Ta-da! 8)

(2007 Landmark Aviation calendar picture)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2009)

Me too...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## imalko (Jul 11, 2009)

In that case it would appear that Reggiane Re.2000 is even faster then the Spitfire... 8)


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 11, 2009)

I like both of them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 11, 2009)

I wonder if they are painted to scale ?


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 11, 2009)

I really like 'em both, but the Spitter is my fave. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 11, 2009)

imalko said:


> In that case it would appear that Reggiane Re.2000 is even faster then the Spitfire... 8)


That Mistel's fooling no-one...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2009)

He He! Maybe it's a double bluff - the aircraft is really a Tiger Moth!
The Spit could be to scale, but comparing the pilot of the jet to the outline of the Reggiane, I don't think that one ia quite to scale.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 12, 2009)

Nah, this would be the fastest Spitfire, and it will give that Regianne a run too


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 12, 2009)

Waynos said:


> Nah, this would be the fastest Spitfire, and it will give that Regianne a run too


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 12, 2009)

LoL, great photos there, i like them. Cheers


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice find Waynos.


Wheels


----------



## A4K (Jul 13, 2009)

Good ones guys!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

cool  never seen those before


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

was looking at some of my older pics and just realized i had a guy that compets with all of these..the fastest ever 1917 buildt aircraft..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice one Ju88. 


Wheels


----------



## jaliya48 (Dec 7, 2009)

I like that tail art!


----------

